# Extreme haircut



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Kiki - her coat was so long and thick that it took forever to get her dry in the morning after she had run through dew soaked grass or been out in the rain, so I took her to have a 'trim' last week...
Well, it is nice to see her eyes and her coat feels like crushed velvet - but I miss the hair!!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

What a lovely job your groomer made.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

She looks beautiful!! One thing is for certain, it will grow back and she'll be as hairy as ever in no time.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

She looks gorgeous, so soft and cuddly!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohhhh! I think she looks precious! Look at that adorable face!! Eyes to die for.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

What a great groom. I'm hoping my local ones will be good when the time arises


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I adore the feel of velvet.....I would be stroking her all the time! Lol.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I know it is a shock to go from lovely fluffy fur to beautiful velvet short fur, but you will get used to it. I'm sure Marzi likes a quick drying fur


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ahhhh marzi....Kiki is just gorgeous!! She's smiling!!! Her eyes are beautiful, what a pretty girl! I can't wait to see what jasper grows up to be... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks fantastic I love it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks - it helps that other people say she looks nice, I still think she looks a bit too naked! However she does look very athletic and long legged, before she looked quite short legged and chunky!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Kiki is beautiful! The cut is great, you can really see her face, and I agree it looks like she is smiling


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh she really suits her shorter cut... I'm all for the shaggy look but Kiki works that look very well 

Lovely to see her face properly and what a lovely shiny black nose she has ... Gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

A very good haircut, if Benson lookas as good when he has his (hopefully next week) I will be happy!!


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Poor Kiki - her coat was so long and thick that it took forever to get her dry in the morning after she had run through dew soaked grass or been out in the rain, so I took her to have a 'trim' last week...
> Well, it is nice to see her eyes and her coat feels like crushed velvet - but I miss the hair!!



Awww she looks beautiful! 

If you think that's extreme you will appreciate how upset I was when Pip returned from her first trip to the groomers! Safe to say we won't EVER be visiting again!!!

From This










To This









Its only taken the best part of 8 months to grow back! 

Hannah x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hanna she is absolutely beautiful, but I agree. I would have cried. Why would they ever do that?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

span said:


> Awww she looks beautiful!
> 
> If you think that's extreme you will appreciate how upset I was when Pip returned from her first trip to the groomers! Safe to say we won't EVER be visiting again!!!
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! 
I cannot believe that is the same dog 
I would have been heartbroken 
Still,a beautiful dog but lost all its character.
xxx


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

I honestly sobbed, Pip didn't look too happy either for the first few days. I could literally see the pink of her skin poor little thing 

The woman said that she had no choice because Pip wouldn't let them de-matt her. So instead of ringing to tell me they had a problem and couldn't do what we had originally discussed they shaved it all completely off! I do it myself now, lesson well and truly learned! 

H x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

span said:


> I honestly sobbed, Pip didn't look too happy either for the first few days. I could literally see the pink of her skin poor little thing
> 
> The woman said that she had no choice because Pip wouldn't let them de-matt her. So instead of ringing to tell me they had a problem and couldn't do what we had originally discussed they shaved it all completely off! I do it myself now, lesson well and truly learned!
> 
> H x


Oh you poor thing... Cannot even begin to imagine the shock you must have got 

At least now you are very much in control of the way she looks 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hannah, I can't believe the groomer did that to your gorgeous little fluffy pup! She must have been chilly!! I hope it grew back in quickly!! What a gorgeous coat she has in the before shot, have you let it grow again or settled for an in-between length? I'd love to see her now x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk she is lovely! What a beautiful face!


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

It took ages and ages to grow back, about 8/9 months and even then it wasn't long, just getting some curl back! 

I keep her an in between length now, though I really do love the scruffy look she had before! I never want to put her (and me) through that again though so keeping her shorter is better really!

Looking particularly grubby on this picture but this is how she looks now.










H x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oooh Hannah I love the now Pip - even grubby - there are definitely advantages to having a black dog...
But I agree that was a very extreme cut - pink showing through!!!
Luckily Kiki had no mats - the groomer praised me and I was rediculously pleased, I obviously crave affirmation, how sad. 
What I asked the groomer to do was give her a 'light all over trim and shape around her ears...'
I was just surprised how much fluff had gone! I suspect Kiki jumped at some point and the clippers went deeper and they had to even it out?! 
However it really is very quick to dry.
One thing though - she kept shaking her head after her trip to the groomers and scratching at her ears - when she went in to be spayed I asked the vet to check her ears incase fluff etc dropped down them, but she assured me that they were clear...
She is bothering them less now, perhaps because her spay wound is worse, but she does keep shaking her head, definitely not something that she did before...


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Aww, she is gorgeous in the most recent photo. She looks like she is the same colour as my pup Lola - the slightest bit of mud shows up. My husband said he was going to swap her for a brown dog this w/end ;-)


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi

Marzi, no matts? Really?! That's really REALLY good! Pip did exactly the same thing with her ears when she came back and there was nothing in there either, she did stop after a few days though. I thought it was something they'd sprayed on her that was irritating her but I don't know! Hope everything went ok with kiki's spaying......that's a horrible experience taking them for that done! 

Lola is so cute!! How old is she? Haha I've often thought it would be easier with a brown/black dog but I'm used to her being a scruff now, she wouldn't be the same if she was always spotless! 

H x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha, Lola is 6.5 months now and I've pretty much resigned myself now to the fact that she is going to be scruffy most of the time, especially moving into winter! Here is a recent pic of her just after a bath, a rare clean moment!! For a while I thought she was going to get darker but I think she will probably stay very light on her paws and tummy and darker on her back.... If only it had been the other way round!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

span said:


> It took ages and ages to grow back, about 8/9 months and even then it wasn't long, just getting some curl back!
> 
> I keep her an in between length now, though I really do love the scruffy look she had before! I never want to put her (and me) through that again though so keeping her shorter is better really!
> 
> ...


Oh Hannah, what a shock going from a fluff ball to a skin head look. So glad the fur is growing back again and you can keep it under control. 

You have to wonder sometimes what groomers must be thinking and what planet they live on


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Kiki looks like a puppy again, cute!

Hannah, as for your groomer, I would have gone nuts! Surely there was just no need to do such a drastic shave? Glad you've decided to go DIY. I' am NEVER EVER, EVER :laugh: sending my two to a groomer. If I do a bad cut then it's my fault and I have no-one else to blame.


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

Lola makes me want another pup! In fact this forum is a nightmare, so many cuties! Pip is the same, apricot on her back, top of her head and ends of her ears & BRIGHT white everywhere else.......brilliant 

It was a horrible shock and Pip must've felt so naked bless her! I even had to put suncream on her when we went on holiday to Cornwall  I honestly think that the lady had no idea what to do with her so just scalped her! I have heard bad things about that place since, makes me mad because everyone I had spoken to before taking her there said nothing like that! I certainly won't be recommending it to anyone anytime soon! 

H x


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

My cockerpoo, Farley,is now 20 weeks and in need of her first cut - especially around her eyes! What did you ask your groomer to do? Don't want her coming out scalped.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

span said:


> Hi
> 
> Marzi, no matts? Really?! That's really REALLY good!
> 
> H x


Oh so thank you! More praise! My daughter rides and after grooming her loan pony, grooming Kiki is a doddle and takes no time at all!! 
She is very good about it and I do go slowly - have found that using her dog brush both sides (bristle first) and then running a cheap human plastic comb through from root to tip works really well...


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

Perhaps I'll bring Pip to you for grooming next time 

She is good and does let me brush and trim her etc but when her coat is long, no matter what I do, she still has matting I cant get out  We are at a length I can keep on top of now. Thankfully! 

H x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Izzy27 said:


> My cockerpoo, Farley,is now 20 weeks and in need of her first cut - especially around her eyes! What did you ask your groomer to do? Don't want her coming out scalped.


Just ask for a puppy trim and explain really clearly that you want the eyes trimming, inside the ears, the fur around the pads, the fur around the bum area. Stress that you don't want much if any off the body or legs.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks lovely, I like long and short, the velour is beautiful x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Personally I am not great on grooming, I cut out some of Hatties matts and nicked her skin (bad mummy!) so I am a great believer in keeping them short. Both mine are due a shampoo and set next week and I will go for the full Monty as I find it so much easier. I would just say I would love to have a full curly ringlet coat. Maybe when I spend less time in mud!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Hannah i have only just seen this thread - all i can say is poor you i bet you was in complete shock! She really does look a completely different dog  so upsetting when its not what you ask for! Darcie looked so much like Pip in the before pic - she has been to the groomers today and i was upset at how short she now is with no curls  but after looking at your before & after pics i see it could have been much worse

Im with you on sticking to DIY from now on atleast we know exactly how we want them - pleased youve finally now got her coat how you want it  x


----------



## Floppydog (Jan 12, 2013)

She looks lovely, shows off her gorgeous face


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

That is the best thing about a really short groom it shows if their gorgeous faces  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I've enjoyed looking at this thread again...
Was just looking at Kiki and deciding that maybe it is time for another trim - her eyes are disappearing behind her fringe and her legs are full of mud!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I <3 Kiki. She looks like such an snuggle.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww Kiki reminds me of Jasper without the white chest! She so sweet  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you! 
Kiki is a total sweetie who absolutely loves cuddles and she is so friendly - she has to wiggle up to a greet everyone we meet out on walks and is always ready for a cuddle at home.


----------

